# Black Tree Rat



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

That's all I have in my neighborhood now. It's amazing. In a couple of years it went from all Fox Squirrels to the black kind.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Started in Kent OH from some Canadians squirrels and has spread throughout NE Ohio.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We have them here in Medina.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Taylorsville Park in Montgomery county as well, right where you can't hunt, go figure!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Started in Kent OH from some Canadians squirrels and has spread throughout NE Ohio.


Yep, professor brought them back. They are actually just a color phase of the fox squirrel. Their range is rapidly expanding. They are all over the place now. 

I used to think fox squirrels were greys because of what I saw on a deer hunt in NY state. We hunted in Steuben Co. which borders Potter Co. PA. If you've ever been to Potter Co, you know there's a whole lot of "great big empty" up there! Same with Steuben Co. Big hills with big, old forests on them.

There were squirrels up there that looked like they were the size of full grown foxes racing through the tree tops! I don't know if there's a distinct sub-species up there, but those things were spectacular!


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

I want a white and black squirrel mounted on a log like they are chasing each other.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

my yard went from majority fox sqrls then a lot of greys now the black sqrls


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

All over Findlay


----------



## Steve Kasper (Jul 25, 2017)

buckeyebowman said:


> Yep, professor brought them back. They are actually just a color phase of the fox squirrel. Their range is rapidly expanding. They are all over the place now.
> 
> I used to think fox squirrels were greys because of what I saw on a deer hunt in NY state. We hunted in Steuben Co. which borders Potter Co. PA. If you've ever been to Potter Co, you know there's a whole lot of "great big empty" up there! Same with Steuben Co. Big hills with big, old forests on them.
> 
> There were squirrels up there that looked like they were the size of full grown foxes racing through the tree tops! I don't know if there's a distinct sub-species up there, but those things were spectacular!


No, Black squirrels are a phase of GREY squirrels, not Fox!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

according to wikipedia....it is a color phase of both !
true or not ?????


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

everything I've read say grey squirrels have the black phase


----------



## Steve Kasper (Jul 25, 2017)

bank runner said:


> everything I've read say grey squirrels have the black phase


Yes, Look at their size.......same as greys, smaller than Fox!


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

That's all there is in Mirkwood. The giant spiders come next.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Berne Indiana is full of them too it seems you only see them in towns never seen one out in the country woods I haven't anyway down here in S.E. part of the state


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

All of the black squirrels that I have seen are a color phase of a grey squirrel.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Muddy said:


> All of the black squirrels that I have seen are a color phase of a grey squirrel.


I am in Tusc county outside of Dover.I,ve got a black one with a white tipped tail


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Seen many black and white near Hartville. One actually had white stripes on it's back and looked like a skunk! Would have loved to find it on the road lightly grazed by a car or bike like the mink I got mounted.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tons of black squirrels on our farm in tusc. Had a black one with blonde tail that lived at my house. He got smacked by a car


----------

